# Sundowner trailer problems?



## MicKey73

Well, I did some checking and found out that the problem is with 1999 and newer Valuelite/Sunlite models and anything with model number 727, 737, 707, 747, 767, 777 and 728. The issue is the coating they put on the steel to help protect it, but it allowed for water to get trapped in on the steel and prematurely corrode. For those who looked, hope this helped.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I have a friend who was trailer sales person. She was not all that fond of the Sundowner trailers...not sure what models. 

I will just repeat what I remember she told me when we were looking to by an honest-to-God-horse trailer and not a cow trailer with a rag top..tee he.

Logans are good as long as they are not the live in quarter models. The water and sewer tanks hang below the cross members of the trailer and you end up ripping them out on a railroad crossing. Sundowners fall apart pretty fast. Bloomers are good but overpriced for what you get. She really liked the Platinum Coaches. Quality trailers for a decent price.

This was a while ago and just one persons opinion so take it for what it is worth....free advice


----------



## Joe4d

I have a value lite 2004 couldnt be happier. The frame was stripped and undercoated so maybe it was an issue, but 6 years and it looks like new and works fine for me.


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues

I have also had some unpleasent run-ins with sundowners. I think that they are too "fancied up" if that makes sense. Too much stuff. It also makes them super expensive. I prefer my featherlite 9407 (with a ramp). Speaking of ramps... one time we were going to Ocala (in our sundowneer) and the latch that holds the ramp... BROKE! It was not rusted it just broke! So we took it into the shop and then got back home and on our way to Conyers the ramp FELL OFF in traffic. Now it is about a 2'6" step down! They put tons of stuff on the trailers and at first you might think...oh this is nice. But is is not that durable. It is all of the little non-heavy-duty things that add up. They might be durable now but not my model which was 2002 I think?


----------



## Brenda Weintraub

I am one of the unlucky ones that bought a used 2000 Sundowner two years ago. Just found out when I took the black "covering" up from the floor of the trialer that it is eaten through! Sundowner said it was out of warrenty and not their problem. I'm stuck with a trailer I can't use, still making payments on and can't afford another one! When I do get another it won't be a Sundowner!


----------

